# Steel Toe Boots



## eaglegrad07 (Jul 7, 2010)

Anybody got a good recommendation for an American made steel toe boot?  There are some great recommendations on here for boots, but almost none of the companies mentioned make a steel toed boot, or the steel toed version are not made in the US.  Unfortunately, I have to have steel toes for the plant I am currently working at.

I appreciate the help.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jul 7, 2010)

I,ve worn steel toes for 25yrs. I really only found 1 pair ( current pair)my feet can stand.I ordered thru the plant at steel toes .com . They are made by Nautilis(sp) and I'm  well into year # 2. Unheard of in my career. Time for new ones though. Good luck- tsteel toes  are hard on the feet.


----------



## pbradley (Jul 7, 2010)

Twiggbuster said:


> I,ve worn steel toes for 25yrs. I really only found 1 pair ( current pair)my feet can stand.I ordered thru the plant at steel toes .com . They are made by Nautilis(sp) and I'm  well into year # 2. Unheard of in my career. Time for new ones though. Good luck- tsteel toes  are hard on the feet.




especially if you have to work in the cold!


----------



## Sixes (Jul 7, 2010)

Danner


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 8, 2010)

I've been wearing steel toe boots for 11 years now and the best pair I've ever owened are the Danner 453's.  They are super comfortable.  Not sure if they are made in the US though.

http://http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0047332812747a&type=product&cmCat=SEARCH_all&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&Ntt=danner+steel&Ntk=Product_liberal&sort=all&Go.y=9&N=0&Nty=1&hasJS=true&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1&Go.x=28&_DARGS=%2Fcabelas%2Fen%2Fcommon%2Fsearch%2Fsearch-box.jsp.form1


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jul 8, 2010)

Red wing model 2245 

http://www.redwingshoes.com/productdetails.aspx?prodid=1159


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 8, 2010)

FX Jenkins said:


> Red wing model 2245
> 
> http://www.redwingshoes.com/productdetails.aspx?prodid=1159




Red Wings myself .... 2238 's....

http://www.redwingshoes.com/productdetails.aspx?prodid=1157


----------



## deadend (Jul 8, 2010)

Red Wings are always good.


----------



## hwy22 (Jul 8, 2010)

I wear Wolverine Dur Shock boots. They are the most comfortable ones i found yet. But its all what feels best to you.


----------



## knifeman6785 (Jul 8, 2010)

I have wore steel toed boots for 15-20 years now , I've tried several different brands over the years,but the best I've found are the Wolverine Dura Shocks model 3779!! I wear these about 6 days a week and I usually get 1 1/2 - 2 years out of them. I had a problem one time with a seam coming loose about 10 months into wearing them , sent them back with a copy of my receipt and they sent me a new pair!!:                                                             NO questions!!!


----------



## eaglegrad07 (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys.  I've been wearing them for several years and been through quite a few brands, some good, some bad, just always curious if there is something out there better.


----------



## scoggins (Jul 9, 2010)

hwy22 said:


> I wear Wolverine Dur Shock boots. They are the most comfortable ones i found yet. But its all what feels best to you.



X2


these are the only one that i have found that I like

redwings are great but the break in BREAKS me


----------



## Slingblade (Jul 10, 2010)

The last pair of steel toes I had before I retired from the Air Force were Bates and they were like wearing a pair of sneakers.  They were made in the US, I don't know if they still are or not.  Might want to also look at Belleville.


----------



## hammerz71 (Jul 12, 2010)

Two best pair of boots/shoes I've ever owned were Red Wings.  

The boots I received as a xmas gift from an old g/f sometime in the mid 80's.  Lasted me probably 6 years as a semi-daily wear boot, then became my "beater" boots and lasted me a good many years in that capacity.   Finally tossed them about three years ago and only because the second set of soles were worn to nuthing and the leather was wearing way too thin in spots to justify putting money in them anymore.

Other pair I still own are Chef Shoes I bought when I worked as a head chef for a while.  Only sole I've ever seen where you can walk across a dish room's tile floor with soap and grease all over it and not slip and crack your scull open!
Also extremely comfortable for 12-14 hour days on your feet on the hard cement kitchen floors...


----------



## buglelip (Jul 14, 2010)

Red wings or justins i have worn both and they are great and they are both made in the U.S.A.


----------



## ribber (Jul 17, 2010)

i work in a papermill and have tried many boots but have settled on the rocky mobilites. they are by far the best,most comfortable boots  i've ever worn. don't know if they're made in u.s. but i'm on my 7th pair now and don't even consider anything else. i get about a year out of them which is good considering they stay wet and in oil and grease everyday.


----------



## soopadoopa (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.redwingshoes.com/productdetails.aspx?prodid=1760

Model 2235

My first pair of Redwings and I really like em. The composite toes are lighter and have more room than steel toes. Just remember if they're ever impacted, buy a new pair. They did need a lot of breakin, just like the salesman told me. I just wore them out to eat and Wally World and such for about a month. Shoes that don't need breakin in aren't gonna stay comfortable for long, IMO.


----------



## 2011GADawg (Jul 31, 2010)

red wings


----------



## Brassman (Jul 31, 2010)

Above the ankle, high top, quick lace-up, steel toed Herman Survivors available at Wal-mart.  Extremely comfortable with no-break-in period required.  Before them, I spent twice as much for a pair of ankle-high Rockies, but they didn't give me the stability or the protection I needed.  I love Herman Survivors.  I've had a pair of their insulated hunting boots that has lasted me since 1980.  Awesome boots.  If I had known Walmart had the Survivors, I never would have bought the Rockies.   PM me if anybody wants the Rockies (Size 11).


----------

